# SSC P7 in Mag reflektor



## worldedit (Mar 3, 2008)

I have a Mag 2D for a multi Led mod. Just before i threw the reflector in the trash i tried it with a SSC P4 LED. It gave a nice focussed beam. So i kept the reflector and got a dome heat sink.

I know some of you guys where so lucky to get one of these LEDs. So the question is: Will a P7 give a nice focussed beam in a MAG 2D reflector or should i use a P4. I dont know if its worth waiting till the P7 come available.

Thanks for reading! Worldedit


----------



## Gunner12 (Mar 3, 2008)

The beam would be wider due to the larger emitting surface(4x larger). The P4 would give you a narrower beam.


----------



## mds82 (Mar 3, 2008)

Any pics and comparison ?


----------



## Essexman (Mar 4, 2008)

There's some good pics in this thread.


----------



## mds82 (Mar 4, 2008)

how would one even drive one of these from a 12v power source? are there any drivers that will output this type of amperage ?


----------



## worldedit (Mar 4, 2008)

Seems like the P7 is just small enough to fit in the Mag reflektor.

I made a beamshot with my LF2 SSC without head in Mag reflector and L2D-ce Cree P4 smooth reflector. Both were on low setting, nearly the same overall output. Hot spots are nearly the same size, while the LF2 Mag´s is brighter. You cant see any spill because its very little and even.





I would use 2 or 3 boards to power a P7. But i still dont like it beeing wired parallel.


----------



## cmacclel (Mar 9, 2008)

The P7 will not properly focus in a Smooth or Orange Peel reflector. You need a Medium Stipple to completely eliminate the donut hole. Up close the beam on a white will look fine as soon as you reach past 10 feet or so the donut hole is visable even with a Sputtered reflector.

Mac


----------



## easilyled (Mar 10, 2008)

Mac, do you know if the SSC P7 would work in an Aleph-3 or McG45 head?

(with the reflectors adjusted)


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Mar 10, 2008)

I think heatsinking might be an issue, and trying to find a reflector that works might be a problem







easilyled said:


> Mac, do you know if the SSC P7 would work in an Aleph-3 or McG45 head?
> 
> (with the reflectors adjusted)


----------



## cmacclel (Mar 10, 2008)

easilyled said:


> Mac, do you know if the SSC P7 would work in an Aleph-3 or McG45 head?
> 
> (with the reflectors adjusted)




I have no idea but you would have to sacrifice a reflector to find out.

Mac


----------



## blitzlicht65 (Mar 10, 2008)

easilyled said:


> Mac, do you know if the SSC P7 would work in an Aleph-3 or McG45 head?
> 
> (with the reflectors adjusted)


 

If you need a reflector for the Aleph3 send me a PM with your shipping address.

I have a spare reflector for free.


----------



## easilyled (Mar 10, 2008)

blitzlicht65 said:


> If you need a reflector for the Aleph3 send me a PM with your shipping address.
> 
> I have a spare reflector for free.



Thank you very much for your kind gesture.

I don't have a SSC P7 yet but if I get hold of an Aleph L.E with a SSC P7 and
you still have the reflector, I may PM you. :thanks:


----------



## blitzlicht65 (Mar 10, 2008)

easilyled said:


> Thank you very much for your kind gesture.
> 
> I don't have a SSC P7 yet but if I get hold of an Aleph L.E with a SSC P7 and
> you still have the reflector, I may PM you. :thanks:


 
No problem, then I'll send the reflector to DaFabricata.

He has two Seoul P7 and want the reflector for a mod too.

And I think he will us updated with his work.

@DaFacricata - I'll send you a PM.


----------



## easilyled (Mar 10, 2008)

blitzlicht65 said:


> No problem, then I'll send the reflector to DaFabricata.
> 
> He has two Seoul P7 and want the reflector for a mod too.
> 
> ...



In the name of research and development, I can't think of a better
CPFer to send it to. :twothumbs


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Mar 10, 2008)

Thank you for the kind words!

I will see how this works and report back with my findings!

These P7's are REALLY BRIGHT!! 

I wonder what reflectors are going to work for these new LED's

Hopefully this will!

PM sent with shipping info...Thanks Again!:wave:


----------



## blitzlicht65 (Mar 10, 2008)

DaFABRICATA said:


> I wonder what reflectors are going to work for these new LED's


 
I have also a McR27-S-reflector.

I'll send it both to you and you can try it.


----------

